# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայաստանի Ֆուտզալի Ազգային Հավաքական

## AsikoNar

Հայաստանի Ֆուտզալի Ազգային Հավաքականի խաղերը կհեռարձակվեն 12 հեռուստատեսությամբ...

Թբիլիսիում վաղը մեկնարկում է ֆուտզալի աշխարհի գավաթի որակավորման առաջին փուլի խմբային մրցաշարը, որտեղ հանդես կգա նաև Հայաստանը: Ռուբեն Նազարեթյանի սաները մրցելու են Վրաստանի, Մոլդովայի և Մալթայի հավաքականների հետ: Այս հավաքականներն ընդգրկված են A խմբում:

12 TV-ի շնորհիվ հանդիպումները կհեռարձակվեն Հայաստանում: 



20 հոկտեմբերի 
Վրաստան-Հայաստան 19:15

21 հոկտեմբերի 
Հայաստան-Մոլդովա 17:00

23 հոկտեմբերի 
Մալթա-Հայաստան   19:30

Որակավորման առաջին փուլում 20 հավաքականներ ընդգրկված են 5 զամբյուղներում: Խմբերի հաղթողները և 2-րդ տեղում հայտնված լավագույն 2 հավաքականները դուրս են գալիս հաջորդ փուլ:

----------


## AsikoNar

Այսօր Մոլդովա - Մալթա խաղով մեկնարկեց Ֆուտզալի աշխարհի գավաթի 1-ին ենթախմբի մրցաշարը, որտեղ հանդես են գալիս նաև Հայաստանի և Վրաստանի հավաքականները: Մոլդովացիները ջախջախեցին 10-0 հաշվով: 40 րոպեից կմեկնարկի նաև Վրաստան - Հայաստան հանդիպումը, որը կարող եք դիտել 12-րդ հեռուստաալիքի ուղիղ եթերում:

----------


## AsikoNar

ՈՒշադրություն... 8 համարի մարզաշապիկով հանդես եկող Արմեն Գյուլամբարյանի հետ միասին խաղացել ենք ՀՀ 1-ին խմբի առաջնությանը նույն թիմում:

----------


## AsikoNar

ԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼ  Լ... 0-1 : 9-րդ րոպեին հաշիվը բացում է 10 համարով հանդես եկող Արմեն Դանիելյանը:

----------


## AsikoNar

13-րդ րոպեին 6 մետրանոց հարված է նշանակվում մեր թիմի դարպասին: Հարվածում է վրացիների ավագ 7 համարով ելույթ ունեցող Գեորգի Ալթունաշվիլին: Մեր դարպասապահ 1 Էռնեստ Հակոպովը որսում է գնդակը: Ավարտվեց 1-ին խաղակեսը : Մերոնք հաղթում են 0-1 հաշվով:

----------


## AsikoNar

29-րդ րոպեին 11 Էդգար Կիրակոսյանը կրկնապատպեց հաշիվը, այնուհետև 31-րդ րոպեին 11 Կախաբեր Մաիսաիան գրավեց մեր դարպասը, իսկ 35-րդ րոպեին 14 Արշիլ Սեբիսկվիերադզեն հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը: Այսպիսով հանդիպումն ավարտված է 2-2 հաշվով: Ցավոք մեզ չհաջողվեց հաղթանակ տանել այս խաղում...

----------


## AsikoNar

Մոլդովա 2-2 Հայաստան, Վրաստան 6-0 Մալթա 1-ին խաղակեսից հետո:

----------


## Universe

*ՈՒՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ.... ՄԵՐ ՀԱՎԱՔԱԿԱՆԸ ՏԺԺՑՆՈՒՄԱ ԱՋ ՈՒ ՁԱԱԽ, ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՏՂԵՔԻն, ԱՅ տենց, մոոռթումեեենք...:ura*

Ժողովուրդ, բայց ֆուտզալը ո՞րնա... :Think:

----------


## AsikoNar

> *ՈՒՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ.... ՄԵՐ ՀԱՎԱՔԱԿԱՆԸ ՏԺԺՑՆՈՒՄԱ ԱՋ ՈՒ ՁԱԱԽ, ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ՏՂԵՔԻն, ԱՅ տենց, մոոռթումեեենք...:ura*
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, բայց ֆուտզալը ո՞րնա...


Մինի ֆուտբոլը, ցավոք սրտի չենք մորթում շատ վատ իրավիճակում ենք հայտնվել, պետք է հուսալ, որ Վրաստան - Մոլդովա հանդիպումը ավարտվի ոչ-ոքի, հակառակ դեպքում այս տարի էլ հրաճեշտ կտանք առաջնությանը...

----------


## Universe

> Մինի ֆուտբոլը, ցավոք սրտի չենք մորթում շատ վատ իրավիճակում ենք հայտնվել, պետք է հուսալ, որ Վրաստան - Մոլդովա հանդիպումը ավարտվի ոչ-ոքի, հակառակ դեպքում այս տարի էլ հրաճեշտ կտանք առաջնությանը...


Այո, պետք է հուսալլլ...

----------


## AsikoNar

Այսօր կկայանա մեր ենթախմբի վերջին հանդիպումները: Սերբիա - Ուելս և Հայաստան - Լիտվա: Խաղերի սկիզբը մեր ժամանակով 17:30: Մեր ընտրանին հաղթանակի դեպքում դուրս կգա հաջորդ փուլ, եթե իհարկե, Սերբիան չպարտվի Ուելսին, հակառակ դեպքում մեզ անհրաժեշտ է ամենաքիչը 3 գնդակի տարբերութամբ հաղթել Լիտվայի հավաքականին:

----------


## John

> Այսօր կկայանա մեր ենթախմբի վերջին հանդիպումները: Սերբիա - Ուելս և Հայաստան - Լիտվա: Խաղերի սկիզբը մեր ժամանակով 17:30: Մեր ընտրանին հաղթանակի դեպքում դուրս կգա հաջորդ փուլ, եթե իհարկե, Սերբիան չպարտվի Ուելսին, հակառակ դեպքում մեզ անհրաժեշտ է ամենաքիչը 3 գնդակի տարբերութամբ հաղթել Լիտվայի հավաքականին:


սխալ թեմայում ես գրել... էս ֆուտզալի թեման է  :Smile:

----------


## AsikoNar

Այսօր կկայանան ֆուտզալի աշխարհի գավաթի նախընտրական մրցաշարի 1-ին խմբի վերջին 2 հանդիպումները: Մալթա - Հայաստան և Մոլդովա - Վրաստան: Մոլդովան և Վրաստանը ունեն 4-ական միավոր, իսկ Հայաստանը 2, Մալթան միավոր չունի: Այսօր մեր տղաներին հարկավոր է հաղթել Մալթային ավելի քան 10 գնդակի առավելությամբ, որպեսզի պայքարեն խմբից դուրս գալու համար , իսկ Մոլդովա - Վրաստան խաղը պետք է ավարտվի ոչ-ոքի, հակառակ դեպքում կգրավենք խմբում 2-րդ տեղը և կանցկացնենք անցումային խաղեր...

----------


## AsikoNar

Այսօր 19:30 կսկսի Մալթա - Հայաստան հանդիպումը, որին ուղիղ եթերով կարող եք հետևել 12 հեռուստաընկերությամբ, իսկ Մոլդովա - Վրաստան խաղի մեկնարկը կտրվի 22:00 -ին:

----------


## John

> Այսօր 19:30 կսկսի Մալթա - Հայաստան հանդիպումը, որին ուղիղ եթերով կարող եք հետևել 12 հեռուստաընկերությամբ, իսկ Մոլդովա - Վրաստան խաղի մեկնարկը կտրվի 22:00 -ին:


Բոլոր բարոյական ու ոչ բարոյական նորմերի համաձայն վերջին տուր հանդիպումներն անցկացվում են միաժամանակ... Իսկ Վրաստանում էդ առումով անբարոյական նորմերն են իշխում

----------


## AsikoNar

> Բոլոր բարոյական ու ոչ բարոյական նորմերի համաձայն վերջին տուր հանդիպումներն անցկացվում են միաժամանակ... Իսկ Վրաստանում էդ առումով անբարոյական նորմերն են իշխում


Դե երևի ամենայն հավանականությամբ կիմանան Մալթա - Հայաստան հանդիպման արդյունքը, և նոր դրանից հետո կկողմնորոշվեն, թե ինչ անել

----------


## AsikoNar

Այսօր 19:30 - ին սկսվեց ֆուտզալի աշխարհի գավաթի նախընտրական մրցաշարի 1-ին ենթախմբի Մալթա - Հայաստան հանդիպումը: 1 - ին խաղակեսի 13 - րդ րոպեն է , մերոնք հաղթում են 0-2 հաշվով: 7-րդ րոպեին հաշիվը բացել է 16 Արմեն Գյուլամբարյանը, իսկ 8-րդ րոպեին 8 Գրիգոր Կապուկրանյանը կրկնապատկեց հաշիվը:

----------


## AsikoNar

1-ին խաղակեսն ավարտվեց. 0-4 : 18-րդ րոպե 8 Գևորգ Կապուկրանյան 0-3, 19-րդ րոպե Արմեն Գյուլամբարյան 0-4: Մեր տղաներին հարկավոր է ավելացնել ճնշումը անհրաժեշտ է հաղթել 11 գնդակի տարբերությամբ: Առաջ Հայաստան:

----------


## AsikoNar

Ավարտվեց Մալթա - Հայաստան հանդիպումը: 0-4 : Ժամը 22:00 - ին տեղի կունենա մեր խմբի վերջին հանդիպումը Վրաստանի և Մոլդովայի միջև: Հիշեցնեմ, որ ոչ ոքիից բացի ցանկացած այլ ելքի դեպքում մեր ընտրանին կգրավի խմբում 2-րդ հորիզոնականը:

----------


## AsikoNar

Հարգելի ֆուտբոլասերներ շտապեմ տեղեկացնել ձեզ, որ 5 խմբերից հաջորդ փուլ են դուրս գալու նաև լավագույն 2-րդ տեղ գրաված 2 հավաքականներ և եթե Վրաստան - Մոլդովա հանդիպումն ավարտվի ցանկացած կողմի հաղթանակով, ապա 99% հավանականությամբ մեր հավաքականը կհայտնվի հաջորդ փուլում:
Մնում է հավատալ և հուսալ...

----------


## AsikoNar

Կներեք հարգելի ֆուտբոլասերներ ես սխալ էի հաշվել, փաստորեն մեզ ուղեգիր բաժին կհասնի միայն 0-0 և 1-1 հաշիվների դեպքում...
Մնում է հուսալ և սպասել...

----------


## AsikoNar

Մոլդովա - Վրաստան խաղասկզբից անցավ 5 րոպե 0-0: Եթե խաղն ավարտվի 0-0 կամ 1-1 հաշվով մենք կգրավենք 1-ին տեղը խմբում և դուրս կգանք հաջորդ փուլ: Մի քիչ համբերություն և հավատ ու ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու...

----------


## AsikoNar

10 րոպե անցավ 1-ին խաղակեսի ավարտին մնաց 10 րոպե 0-0

----------


## AsikoNar

1-ին խաղակեսի ավարտին մնաց 5 րոպե 0-0

----------


## AsikoNar

19-րդ րոպեին Վրաստանի դարպասին նշանակվեց 8 մետրանոց հարված և ի ուրախություն մեզ գնդակը չհայտնվեց ցանցում: Ավարտվեց 1-ին խաղակեսը: 0-0 Ուռռռռռռռռռռռռաաաաաաաաաաա

----------


## AsikoNar

2-րդ խաղակեսից անցավ 5 րոպե 0-0

----------


## AsikoNar

25 -րդ և 26-րդ րոպեներին թիմերը 1-ական գնադակ ուղարկեցին դարպասները:
Խաղավարտին մնաց 13 րոպե 
1-1

----------


## AsikoNar

1-2 Վրաստանն առաջ անցավ հաշվի մեջ, իսկ մեր հույսերը վերջնականապես մարեցին...

----------


## AsikoNar

36-րդ րոպե 2-2

----------

